# Canopy Vivarium, 02/16/2013



## ChrisFL (Feb 16, 2013)

[youtube]wFmeA-0-ZdE[/youtube]


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2013)

Very cool, Chris!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks very nice. Are you still adding to it or is it complete?


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 18, 2013)

Any time I find a species I want, I'll add to it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2013)

It just keeps growing Chris:clap:


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 19, 2013)

Bulbophyllum	tixierii
Bulbophyllum	longisepalum 'Olasana's Warkapi'
Bulbophyllum	dennisii
Bulbophyllum	santosii
Bulbophyllum	bandischii
Bulbophyllum	trachyanthum
Bulbophyllum	dolichoglottis 'Olasana's Kombai'
Bulbophyllum	fritillariflorum
Bulbophyllum	longicaudatum
Bulbophyllum	alkmaarense
Bulbophyllum	contortisepalum
Bulbophyllum	formosum
Bulbophyllum	dischorense (Monosepalum)
Bulbophyllum	sp. 'Dos'
Bulbophyllum	striatellum
Bulbophyllum	cernuum 'Olasana's Ndani'
Bulbophyllum	calceolus 'Olasana's Parang'
Bulbophyllum	tricanaliferum
Bulbophyllum	monoliforme
Bulbophyllum	patella
Bulbophyllum	restrepia
Bulbophyllum	caloglossum
Bulbophyllum	pseudotrias
Bulbophyllum	jadunae
Bulbophyllum	streptosepalum
Bulbophyllum	nitidum 'Olasana's Kuru'
Bulbophyllum	lumbricifrome
Bulbophyllum	minutulum
Bulbophyllum	pleurothallidanthum
Bulbophyllum	denophyllum
Bulbophyllum	sp. aff. trachyanthum 'Annabelle'
Bulbophyllum	peltopus
Bulbophyllum	microrhombos
Bulbophyllum	sp. Enga 1982 collected
Bulbophyllum	sp. 'Tep Tep'
Bulbophyllum	quadrichaete
Bulbophyllum	fraudulentum
Bulbophyllum	sp. Unidentified, ~1600 m, Between Enga and Madang


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2013)

were you playing the violin while taping your orchids?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2013)

it helps the snake sleep..............


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2013)

Chris is your contortisepalum the yellow or purple form?


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 22, 2013)

Rick, yellow. I don't know of anyone in the continental US that has successfully obtained the red/purple.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful set!

What type of wood branches did you use?


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 24, 2013)

They aren't wood, they are made of zoopoxy:

http://insertswork.com


----------



## keithrs (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice case Chris!


----------

